# Blighted ovum and D&C



## Aira_29

Hello Ladies!!!

3 months ago I had a D&C due to bligthed ovum. I was 8 weeks pregnant with a big empty sac. I was so devastated when i found out what was going on. I have never heard of the term blighted ovum. This was my first pregnancy, i hope everything will be ok in the future. 

After my D&C my period changed. Normally my period lasts 7 days with heavy flow the 3 days and brown blood till day 7. Now I have heavy flow with small clots for 4 days and the 5th day i have some pink blood and stops. Its like someone is turning off the switch.

I went to the doctor and had an ultrasound. He didnt see anything strange. The endometrium looks normal. 

Did any of you experience anything similar? Im really worried that D&C may have caused me some scarring. 

Thank you all very much and good luck with your future pregnancies.
(Excuse my English, im from Europe)


----------



## tansey

Hi, I'm sorry for what you had to go through :hugs:
I had a MC (but did not need a D&C) and my AF has changes to 3 days for two months now. They say that once you have been pregnant your hormones can change and alter things. Maybe it's just taking time to settle back down? I read posts on here and some women have had a D&C and it has helped with fertility. It's good that doc has checked but just keep note of all the changes and should it not settle down you'll have some evidence to go back with.

I see no problem with your English!:hi:


----------



## suzan

Hi hun,

I am sorry for your loss. I had the same happening to me.. and who knew what the hell what a blighted ovum? Not me!

Anyway, I was 6 weeks when i had my first ultrasound and the sac was empty measuring 4 weeks.. they told me to go back after 2 weeks and wow it was horrible.. I was supposed to be 8 weeks and the sac was still very empty measuring 5 weeks. 

I told my doc i wanted to miscarry naturally bec I already had D&C once and dont want to do it so he stimulated my cervix and a couple of days later the sac was expelled only to find out later that I had some remenants in my uterus and had to go thru curetagge to avoid infections due to the remainings :cry:

Anyway I had it, and it was horrible, again. And yes, I found that my period got weird, but lets not forget that its normal to be messed up bec of pregnancy,miscarriage, and all that.. hormones become crazy.
So just wait a little and let ur body get back to normal, if u r really worried get urself checked up and monitored by a doctor.

I know a girl that had a blighted ovum, and went to have a healthy pregnancy later and is due in 1 month.

Good luck, hope u dont go thru that again :hugs:

and welcome to the forum :hi:

Please PM me if u need any more answers


----------



## Omi

Hi sweetie, 

sorry to hear what you went through :hugs:

I had a missed mc and i found out at my 10 week scan, baby had died 2 weeks earlier. I asked for a d&c and had one a week later, thats now 5 weeks ago. i just finished my first period after the mc and yes, it was different, heavier than usual and with more (albeit very small) clots.

I think ive been lucky though as it was normal lenght, as the only thing ive garnered from the info is to expect the unexpected, with regards to periods after a mc or d&c.

I think its great your doc has given you an all clear and from what you're describing it all sounds normal. At least with a d&c you know there is nothing left behind to cause you further grief- and yes, after a mc you are more fertile.

Just try to take one thing at a time, hun and rest assured things will soon enough regulate back to normal. 

Good luck, sweetie!! :hugs:

ps, you're english is great, where are you from..im half Polish and Norwegian myself living in Scotland :)


----------



## GemGems

Hey Aira and welcome.

At 10 weeks pregnant i started bleeding slightly so i was sent for a scan. Unfortunately, the nurse turned around and said "i'm sorry but there's no baby in the sack". Due to it being my first pregnancy i thought that was the normal thing that happened with a miscarriage, so no questions we're asked and we just went home devastated. It wasn't until another lady on this forum (Suzan) explained that i'd actually had a blighted ovum. I'd never heard of it before and i'm very angry that my hospital didn't explain this to me. I decided to expell naturally and believe me, i would have had a D&C if i'd have know the trouble i was going to have. I went through HELL to put it mildly!! I had infection after infection and just when things we're getting better 6 months later, i started throwing up violently and had the most horrendous stomach pains i've ever felt. I was rushed to hospital and told that i was have "mild contractions"!! I wasn't even pregnant but apparently there was a huge amount of scar tissue in my womb and basically it was contracting, like it would if you was giving birth, trying to expell this huge lump of scar tissue. A few days later it came out and i've been right ever since! Anyway, that whole ordeal lasted 6 months and during that time my periods we're very heavy indeed. I am now nearly 7 weeks gone with my 2nd pregnancy and i'm so scared that i'm going to have a blighted ovum again. My 12 week scan is in May and i wont be scanned any earlier unless anything goes wrong, which i'm really annoyed about!!

Your periods do even out eventually. Some women just take longer than others.

Ladies, did you have any symptoms with your blighted ovum, such as bleeding etc? Or did you only find out about it on a routine scan?

I love this website!! xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## randibenavides

*im 18 years old and i live in corpus christi tx. i found out september 1st that i was 9 months pregnant. im also living with crohns disease which has to do with the swelling of my bowel and small intestine. i started feeling horrible stomach pains last friday night, so my boyfriend and i went to the emergency room. they did several tests. and when i had my ultrasound done.... i found out i had an empty sac closing in on near 3 months. my boyfriend and i were very sad as this wasnt planned but made us very excited being our first child. Im going in on monday sept 15th for my D&C and im very scared. my boyfriend and i have also talked about having another baby and we've agreed to try again. i have a question though.... 


Q: Is this likely to happen again??? could it have possibly have been my egg that malfunctioned? being that i have a disease???*


----------



## Emsi76

I had a scan at 13 weeks and was told it was a blighted ovum!!!! I know how you feel!!!!

There is no evidence to say that if you have one you are more likely to have another, so fingers crossed, you will be just fine!

My periods were up the spout for a while, but soon returned to normal!

Good luck


----------



## Hevz

randibenavides said:


> *im 18 years old and i live in corpus christi tx. i found out september 1st that i was 9 months pregnant.*

*


I'm not sure I'm understanding this correctly....you say you've just found out your 9months pregnant???????????????????????????????????????? But then the blighted ovum etc. I'm confused*


----------



## Omi

No kidding...

To add to the conundrum..my oh has crohns and i know a LOT about it, so this a weird one..hm!


----------



## LadyD3713

I simply want to thank all of you for speaking about your blighted ovum experiences. I had this to happen to me many years ago after living in the Bahamas for a couple of years and then returning home to the states only to find I was expecting. I was very happy but also was afraid because of all the island beliefs that had been worked upon me while living there. when the doctor told me I had a bligthed ovum, nothing was in my sac, I felt like it was something done to me by the islanders since they had been doing so much. I never heard anyone else ever talk about having this experience until now. So now after all of these years all of you have helped me to realize it was a normal thing that can happen, not due to island beliefs being worked against me. I never talked about it with anyone until now. Thank you, LadyD


----------



## LadyD3713

LadyD3713 said:


> I simply want to thank all of you for speaking about your blighted ovum experiences. I had this to happen to me many years ago after living in the Bahamas for a couple of years and then returning home to the states only to find I was expecting. I was very happy but also was afraid because of all the island beliefs that had been worked upon me while living there. when the doctor told me I had a bligthed ovum, nothing was in my sac, I felt like it was something done to me by the islanders since they had been doing so much. I never heard anyone else ever talk about having this experience until now. So now after all of these years all of you have helped me to realize it was a normal thing that can happen, not due to island beliefs being worked against me. I never talked about it with anyone until now. Thank you, LadyD


----------



## wannabemummy

hi all , last year i was extatatic yet suprised to find out that i was expecting!! me and OH quickly got used to the idea of becoming parents and when i was 15 weeks it was time for my first scan( took a little longer due to hospital mix up!!) we went in and were all giddy about seeing our baby for the first time , so when the SN went to go get the Mw i started to panic. She then had to explain to me that there was a 10 wk sac but no baby. i was so confused and yet speechless cos i didnt really understand when she explained a blighted ovum had occured. i too went on to have a D&C. ive done lots of research on the internet but it still seems that a blighted ovum is something that not many people know about so its a great to come on here and see that im not alone and people out there are experiancing the same thing. its is over a year now and me and OH have been TTC and have just recently been refered to fc ,and are due to start our first course of clomid( i suffer from pcos) so this is a fresh start!!. so keep smiling girls i know its hard and u may feel like your the only one in the world going thru this but your not alone. if anyone wants to chat feel free to PM me i know that sometimes it just helps to tlk xxxxx


----------



## shelly1903

Hi everyone, not long joined so still seeing how things work lol. I found out i was pg a few months back now, i was about 5 weeks and was overjoyed as we had been trying, i started to get lower abdominal pain so was referred to to early pregnancy unit for an internal scan to rule out an ectopic pregnancy? was so worried as i had a miscarriage the year before, i had the scan and they could only detect the sac? they saind i was prob to early to see anything so to come back in 2 weeks time for another scan?

I went back to weeks later so nervous and had the scan at thats where i saw the baby and the heartbeat for the first time! i was so excited!

After that i had no problems what so ever, usual symptoms, being sick, sor breast just thought that was the norm! 

I went back for my 12 week scan only to discover that the baby had gone? not only died but was no longer visable?

was devestated!

anyway ended up have the tablets to help me miscarry only for them not to work and end up in theatre having an evacuation of my uterus. Its taken me a while to get over it and is trying for another now so fingers crossed?

just wanted to no if anyone else has had this type of thing before?
still confused? they told me is was a blighted ovum where the baby doesnt develop at all? BUT i saw it on the screen at my scan at 7 weeks only for it to dissappear?

can anybody help?

thank you for takin the time to read

michelle x


----------



## AugAngelBaby

Here is my experience with a blighted ovum pregnancy: (I am 27 years old, this was my first pregnancy) When I was 5 weeks 5 days pregnant I had my first vaginal ultrasound. I was told I was only measuring at 4 weeks. I knew that was impossible bc I knew exactly when I conceived. I had really sore breasts even before I knew I was pregnant at around 4 weeks. At 6 weeks, the soreness just suddenly went away. Since that was my only pregnancy symptom, and it suddenly went away, I had a feeling that something was wrong. I had another sono done 1 week later at 6 weeks 5 days and was diagnosed with a blighted ovum. The Dr. told me there was no fetal pole, no yolk sac and that it stopped developing at around 4 weeks. To make sure, they wanted me to have one more sono done in 1 week. I told my Dr. I wanted to have the miscarriage naturally and would not have a d&c. 4 days after that sono that was done at 6 weeks, 5 days, when I was at 7 weeks 2 days, I started having some brown spotting. At 7 weeks 5 days I had my 3rd sono. I had the brown spotting for 3 days at this point. Dr. told me the sac grew a little bit, about 2 mm but still not fetus. They checked my hcg levels and I was at 4017 that day. Later that same day (at 7 weeks, 5 days) I began having painful cramping that night but still only brown spotting. The next morning (at 7 weeks 6 days) I woke up and I was bleeding. I passed the tissue/clots that day (when it came, I felt almost like a gushing and when I looked at it, it was about the size of a golf ball and looked like raw liver). After I passed the tissue, the cramping stopped and I just had heavy bleeding (like a heavy period). Two days after I began to bleed they checked my hcg levels again and I was at 299. I bled for 8 days. 2 weeks after the miscarriage I had my hcg levels checked again and I was back down to 0. I was told by my doctor to wait for 2 periods before trying to conceive again. I am still waiting for my first period (its been almost 4 weeks since my miscarriage) and I cannot wait to try again. I am hopeing and praying we will be blessed with a healthy baby the next time we conceive. So in short, my miscarriage began almost 4 weeks after the baby stopped developing.


----------



## dambrre15

First I want to say I am so sorry for anyone who's reading this right now because they are going through it. I want to start with my story, me and my husband just got married 9/14/2013. We wanted to start TTC right away, we got that lovely pregnancy test that read POSITIVE!! we we're over the moon my obgyn wanted to wait to see us until we were at least 8-10 weeks. Felt like the lonest couple of weeks to wait!!!!! me and hubby we're so excited to see out lil baby on the sono screen and out biggest nightmare came true. I knew right away that something wasn't right by the look on the techs face, I kept asking is everything ok is everything ok I don't see anything. She asked me if I had any bleeding or cramping I told her no not at all. I looked up in the air and cried and cried my husband had to ask the rest of the questions for us. She said I had what is called a blighted ovum, never in my life have I every hear of such a thing or knew such a thing existed. She went onto explain that something went wrong with the pregnancy and showed us what a 8 week sac with yolk should look like. I was so lost, empty and confused. The tech left the room and told us she was sorry. She said we will be meeting with another dr in a little while. I was so upset I couldn't get dressed, my husband had to get my clothes on, how could this happen I feel pregnant no bleeding or cramping!!! What did I do wrong????? Shortly after my nurse practitioner came in she is wonderful I was supposed to be seeing her today for my exam, she does my yearly's as well. As soon as I saw her face I cried and cried and all she could say was this happens all the time, I asked what did I do?? She said nothing it just didn't happen. She told me I was going to meet with another dr and I said why cant I just meet with you. She told me she is not trained in these things nor does d&c. D&C!?? NOOO that's when everything got foggy from there. Another nurse came in and brought us to another room. We met with another dr who was very dry and right to the point, older man who said he has been doing this for a very long time. He said maybe just maybe if I wait a week we might see something but its very unlikely. He said it could be too early to see anything, but again he said its very unlikely after he looked at my sono pictures and said I had a 7 week looking sac. He gave us our options, ideally he said the best would be I would pass on my own, he could give me medicine to start the miscarriage up or the dreaded d&c. I left the office still upset I knew in my heart this was the end. I thought how are we going to tell our families this?? They were all so supportive and I thank God I didn't have to go through this alone. I got home and goggled everything under the sun, all false blighted ovum's and success stories. I cried for 2 days straight., Thanksgiving was a couple days later and me and my husband and our 7 year old daughter traveled to VA to visit his family. The week and a half was grueling for me all I wanted to do was pass it on my own if that's the way it was going to be. The thought of a D&C scared me to know end. The week and a half was here, again I knew in my heart I would see the same sono picture with nothing. I was right. The nurse apologized and said we would be meeting again with the dry older dr. This time he seemed like a new person, very sweet, he told us he was sorry and had the bad news. He told us it was nothing we did wrong and our chances of TTC were not affected and is sure that we would go on to have a healthy pregnancy. He told me he highly recommended to "empty my uterus" I thought no no not a D&C, he told us the procedure was so easy and 15 minutes at the most. He went on to tell us I could wait to miscarry on my own but there's no telling when that would be, he also was concerned with infection and bleeding being that the size of my sac has grow, my body was still feeding the pregnancy hormone. He told us if we do miscarry on our own the chances of me not passing everything were high and I would still end up needing the D&C. I cried and cried I wanted this naturally, but I knew my husband needed his wife back and our daughter needed her mommy back 100%. I just wanted it over to move on and start healing emotionally and physically and of course start to try again. We were able to meet with another nurse to schedule my D&C for that Friday at one, I thought how am I going to go through with this. I spent the next two days crying and being scared to know end, the morning came for the day of my surgery and I was a nervous wreck I didn't want to be put to sleep I didn't want to be hooked up to an IV. I prayed and prayed to have nice nurses and dr because that makes a world of difference. We got to the hospital at 10:30, we we're given this little buzzer, kind of like when your at a restaurant and your table is ready :) We didn't have to fill out any paper work my obgyn office was able to get all my information over for me, well the buzzer went off this is it!!!! I immediately began to get teary eyed and choked up. (The fear of the unknown) they told me to walk down to another desk, my hubby was not allowed to come they said once I'm all prepped he can come visit. The second desk had a nurse waiting to let me though the big double doors, as soon as I entered my room and saw my SWEEEEET nurse, hospital gown and (ugly socks) I busted out crying. But before the nurse saw me cry she said how are you and then the tears started, she said "ok this is normal and understandable, you are going to be just fine I promise". Immediately I felt better. She could tell I was very nervous and told me she would have a treat for me after I met with the anesthesiologist. She said if I like wine ill love her forever, she was going to give me some soothing meds and its like a bottle of wine without the calories. I was reluctant at first, I don't like the outer body experience and not being in control, I think that's why the whole putting me to sleep freaked me out so much! She asked me some more health history, some crazy question I might add a lot we just laughed through. I met with the anesthesiologist and he was a fun guy! Told me everything that he was going to do and how I would feel when I woke up and got home. Then the knees started to shake and she told me she would get my husband so I could have this zero calorie wine, she felt it was important my husband see me before any soothing meds were given. Like I said I was reluctant at first so she said she didn't want me to feel pressured but she is treating me like a little sister, again sweet nurse, world of difference. She gave me half of the syringe through my iv and what a help!! Knees instantly stopped shaking and we we're able to talk and laugh. Then my sweet nurse had to head out for lunch and then the knees started to knock again, she gave me the rest of the wine :) me and my husband shared a few good laughs. The dr who was going to preform the surgery came in sat down with me and told me everything step by step, was so sweet him and my husband were able to laugh and joke about some football. The sweet nurse came back into check on me and told me the OR room is running behind, I'm ready to get this over with. Another nurse comes into my room who was also very kind introduces himself to us and asks my husband to head out because the dr was ready for me. The kind nurses gives me some more wine which was great and fun little ride to the OR room,once I got to the OR room all I can remember is a whole lot of lights and sweet voices, telling me I was going to do just fine. They told me they were going to give me an oxygen mask for some air, after that I was going going gone, waking up in recovery!!!!!!! I actually woke up as they were wheeling me back into my room and felt great! Just a little crampy like a normal period ( I typically have rough ones) I got to see my husband right away, and they asked me what I wanted to drink because I had to pee before they would send me home. I chugged apple juice and water to get the heck out of there. I was gone in no time, I told my husband family and friends you were all right it was nothing! The best sleep I ever had! 
However,The moral of this story is that I was scared just like YOU, I will be ok and so will YOU! Not at all throughout this post have you heard me say omg I was in so much pain, that was the scariest thing I ever went through, not at all. I am again so glad I decided to have this pregnancy removed and not wait around for it to pass on its own. I don't want to say this is what every woman should do, however this is what was right for me. Today is the day after my surgery and I feel great. It does not hurt to walk, I had a ball at my daughters first basketball game of the season, I was shopping at Target as well :) I'm a little sore in my right arm where they gave me a shot to dilate my cervix. I only know about this shot because I asked why is my arm a little sore, and they explained. They said sometimes the dr will give it to you in your hip or arm. All in all yesterday was anything but traumatic, I hope that if this is something that you will be experiencing soon this story will help. Truly the worst part was the silly IV or maybe having to be woken up for that lovely slumber. However, I am not above admitting that I still feel a pinch of sadness whenever I remember that "oh yeah I will not be having a baby in July nor picking out any baby names or registering for my baby shower"- right now there is no baby. However I am definitely on the mend. I also feel people should not have to be so hush hush about a miscarriage or d&c it does truly just make it more scary when its not, my only wish is that I hope what I've shared here will help people know what to expect and to not feel so lonely or afraid. Despite all of this I was surprised how quickly I got over things on an emotional and physical level. I hope you don't think I'm heartless but I have cried and cried about the lack of baby since the day I have found out until yesterday. This information is personal to me and my husband, but I feel I had to share my story because I know in the bottom of my heart I'm not the only woman going though this. This is the kind of post I wish I found on all night Google searches. If you are going through this please please know that you will be OKAY. Please know that I am praying and thinking of you! If you want to reach out please please do I would love to be that person to bring you any comfort. God bless you ALL>


----------

